

Study Suggest IE Users are Slow - 127001brewer
http://www.npr.org/blogs/thetwo-way/2011/08/02/138924233/study-suggests-internet-explorer-users-are-um-kind-of-slow

======
ColinWright
Other reports of this story:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2818847> : aptiquant.com <\- This has all
the comments

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2822935> : conceivablytech.com

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2822162> : mashable.com

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2823776> : cnn.com

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2823808> : msn.com

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2823947> : pcworld.com

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2823949> : theatlanticwire.com

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2827618> : theregister.co.uk : killed

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2832782> : telegraph.co.uk : killed

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2832818> : pcmag.com

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2832948> : telegraph.co.uk : killed

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2833997> : (unknown) : killed

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2837736> : bbc.co.uk : killed

... there may be some I've missed. And now there's this one:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2838228> : npr.org

